# hey everyone



## Edwin Tnt (Jan 6, 2019)

my name hulk, just want voice out about sexual or relationship or marriage problem or trust issue....possible i try my best voice out or solve this answer.

Adding, i wish talk more about blackmail towards innocent married woman that cause marriage and relationship crumble. that all. wish how to solve this kind worse case scenario situation.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Looks like you have created two accounts here. You can only have one account. I'll delete your other one and you can use this one.

What do you mean about blackmail?


----------

